# Controlling the Virgin Media Cisco HD Box



## james.elson (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm hoping to hold out as a die-hard TiVo user until Virgin Media release their new TiVo-based hardware at the end of the year. Because of that, I've signed up for yet another 12 month contract with Virgin Media having moved house last week.

I got VM installed today, and in the process they gave me a new HD-capable box to go with our new HD TV (though I've not paid for the HD packages yet).

Until VM-TiVo comes out, I want the new VM HD box to provide the feed for the TiVo box (via SCART). The picture looks fine on my trusty Thomson Series 1, but I can't get the TiVo to change channel using either the Scientific Atlanta or Samsung settings (which worked on previous VM boxes).

Has anyone managed to get the UK Thomson TiVo to control one of these? I guess I can try every manufacturer one after the other in the hope that something works, but I'm hoping someone out there can shortcut the process.

Thanks, 

James


----------



## MarkE19 (Feb 24, 2002)

Have you seen This Thread?

Mark.


----------



## james.elson (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah, no I hadn't. Nor had I seen your message (I thought if you posted to the forum, replies would get notified via email).

Thanks, that's solved my problem!

James


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

Now this is odd.

I have just had one of these boxes fitted to replace my Samsung STB.
Thought I would have to change the control code to PACE 20020 for it to work but did not have to.....until the following day when it stopped working.


Any idea why this should have happened?

PACE 20020 medium with a leading 0 is working fine


----------



## jms71k (Sep 24, 2010)

I have not used my Tivo for years, and have a new virgin hd v box, ( cisco ) I tried the codes for the samsung and pace boxes but couldn't get them to work I will try the leading zero option and see how I get on, any set up tips would be gratefully received also does anyone have the new number for Tivo customer services that would be great


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

james.elson said:


> (I thought if you posted to the forum, replies would get notified via email).


They do if you set it up to do so. I know it can be done on an thread-by-thread basis. There might also be a global setting in your Control Panel.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

my VHD box is working perfectly with Samsung code 20045 fast no leading zeroes.


----------

